# ref your answer grz



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

sorry but its not letting me reply to griz via pm for some reason this is just a reply to a question he asked and it will also let you no why im not on a lot at the min
regards shaun

i am doing mate. its nothing to do with my recent problems. old problems have cropped up. i had a real nasty fall on a quad bike just over a year ago that really did nearly finish me off big time i smashed my clevical in my shoulder area to pieces had 6 broken ribs and ended up getting double pneumonia i (spelt that wrong i bet lol) i was in high dependency for a wk and wasent given much hope at first. anyway i had to have a 6 hr operation 8 months later to rebuild my shoulder with pins and bits n bobs etc. they told me at the time its a touch and go op and the results are 50/50 on it being a good result. also that it may come out again. and i think it may have. im in quite a lot of pain with it. im awating an apointment to see the hospital as its a real specialist area and there are only a handfull of surgens who can see me etc. so its the old waiting game for me.
my claim to fame i had exactly the same injurys from the same crash as ozzy osbourne lol. thats if u can call it a claim to fame !
bad news for me is it cant be operated on again i was told that the first time and i dont no how the hell i have pulled it out if i have as i have been so carefull and done all i was told to do by the quacks etc
its even hurting me to type this to be honest
cheers shaun


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> sorry but its not letting me reply to griz via pm for some reason this is just a reply to a question he asked and it will also let you no why im not on a lot at the min
> regards shaun
> 
> i am doing mate. its nothing to do with my recent problems. old problems have cropped up. i had a real nasty fall on a quad bike just over a year ago that really did nearly finish me off big time i smashed my clevical in my shoulder area to pieces had 6 broken ribs and ended up getting double pneumonia i (spelt that wrong i bet lol) i was in high dependency for a wk and wasent given much hope at first. anyway i had to have a 6 hr operation 8 months later to rebuild my shoulder with pins and bits n bobs etc. they told me at the time its a touch and go op and the results are 50/50 on it being a good result. also that it may come out again. and i think it may have. im in quite a lot of pain with it. im awating an apointment to see the hospital as its a real specialist area and there are only a handfull of surgens who can see me etc. so its the old waiting game for me.
> ...


Not good Shaun, hope they can do something for you, you will have to keep us informed, & learn to, type one handed like me
best wishes griz:hurt:


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

griz616 said:


> Not good Shaun, hope they can do something for you, you will have to keep us informed, & learn to, type one handed like me
> best wishes griz:hurt:


chers mate i tried to pm u back but it would not let me don;t no why
regards shaun


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> chers mate i tried to pm u back but it would not let me don;t no why
> regards shaun


You'll be like the bionic man soon, Shaun. Pass the WD40!!!!


"You don't get many of these to the pound " - Yes, I hear gremlins are rather pricey these days!!

Tallulah.xx


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> You'll be like the bionic man soon, Shaun. Pass the WD40!!!!
> 
> 
> "You don't get many of these to the pound " - Yes, I hear gremlins are rather pricey these days!!
> ...


Well he looks better without the big boobies! lol:lol: griz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

griz616 said:


> Well he looks better without the big boobies! lol:lol: griz


yes! thats Gizmo the gremlin isnt it? I named my puppy after him cos he looked cute!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> You'll be like the bionic man soon, Shaun. Pass the WD40!!!!
> 
> 
> "You don't get many of these to the pound " - Yes, I hear gremlins are rather pricey these days!!
> ...


thats an understatment trust me u will no why if u get to meet me one day.
ive been in to motocross and quads for longer than i care to remember and jetskis but had to almost pack it all in now due to my back condition etc.
ive had more operations thani care to remember but when its your sport who gives a dam. until u get older that is 
yes ima bit creaky now for sure wd 40 would more than likely be better than a massage for me.
but hey im still up for a massage if there any takers 
FEMALE THAT IS 
i am very worried about it though because there is no chance of a second op i was told after they did it due to the damage caused by the accident
show you my battle scars that will put you off your dinner for sure lol
catch u all at the weekend sometime


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> thats an understatment trust me u will no why if u get to meet me one day.
> ive been in to motocross and quads for longer than i care to remember and jetskis but had to almost pack it all in now due to my back condition etc.
> ive had more operations thani care to remember but when its your sport who gives a dam. until u get older that is
> yes ima bit creaky now for sure wd 40 would more than likely be better than a massage for me.
> ...


We'll hear you coming up the road then, Shaunie, with all that creaking!!:lol: Skip the WD40 - there's plenty of stuff in the bars here to oil you up again when you're feeling up to it!!! You off down the pub tonight?

Tallulah.xx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> We'll hear you coming up the road then, Shaunie, with all that creaking!!:lol: Skip the WD40 - there's plenty of stuff in the bars here to oil you up again when you're feeling up to it!!! You off down the pub tonight?
> 
> Tallulah.xx


may have a little taster im still on very small rations at the moment and will be for a while yet. whats with everyone changing there pics today ? is that u in the photo ? nice to put a face to people. my photos not bad is it shame i was driving at the time. lol


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> may have a little taster im still on very small rations at the moment and will be for a while yet. whats with everyone changing there pics today ? is that u in the photo ? nice to put a face to people. my photos not bad is it shame i was driving at the time. lol


Does that mean you'll be on shorts then, Shaun?!?! Yes, that's me in the photo, so nice to actually "meet" you at last, hon!!! The photo thing is big today - it was smilies earlier in the week, which got everybody VERY excited - today it's photos!!!  Well, it is a Friday - time for a giggle and chill out, don't you think?!

Tallulah.xx

ps - you should put your photo back on.


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Does that mean you'll be on shorts then, Shaun?!?! Yes, that's me in the photo, so nice to actually "meet" you at last, hon!!! The photo thing is big today - it was smilies earlier in the week, which got everybody VERY excited - today it's photos!!!  Well, it is a Friday - time for a giggle and chill out, don't you think?!
> 
> Tallulah.xx
> 
> ps - you should put your photo back on.


no shorts im afraid 2 pints tops thats me done 3 times a wk im being a good little gizzmo for now that is 
i cant stop just took my pain killers 20 mins time i will be a bit  they knock you for six wake up about 10 and smell the barmaids apron job done i will be on at 12pm if your on catch u later sorry but it would be like talking to a patient from rampton in about 10 mins lol and typing would be a laugh i cannot spell great as it is c u lataz x


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> no shorts im afraid 2 pints tops thats me done 3 times a wk im being a good little gizzmo for now that is
> i cant stop just took my pain killers 20 mins time i will be a bit  they knock you for six wake up about 10 and smell the barmaids apron job done i will be on at 12pm if your on catch u later sorry but it would be like talking to a patient from rampton in about 10 mins lol and typing would be a laugh i cannot spell great as it is c u lataz x


:rofl:
Have a good "trip" Shaun - hopefully catch you later. I might not make much sense later myself - it's Friday after all and might treat myself to a couple of shandies!!!So you'll be in good company, hon!!! Catch you later!!

Tallulah.xx

ps - did you sort your pm problem out by the way?


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> :rofl:
> Have a good "trip" Shaun - hopefully catch you later. I might not make much sense later myself - it's Friday after all and might treat myself to a couple of shandies!!!So you'll be in good company, hon!!! Catch you later!!
> 
> Tallulah.xx
> ...


yes i can pm now what it was was simple the pm was to long 
mighty fine looking lady may i add in the photo. hubbys a lucky man.
trips kicking in be on tonight and we can both talk some dribble see ya lataz


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> yes i can pm now what it was was simple the pm was to long
> mighty fine looking lady may i add in the photo. hubbys a lucky man.
> trips kicking in be on tonight and we can both talk some dribble see ya lataz


:kiss:Lataz!!!


----------

